

Mailpile: The Month of Dog Fooding - spindritf
http://www.mailpile.is/blog/2013-10-11_The_Month_of_Dog_Fooding.html

======
spindritf
Coming up with your own font sounds a bit unfocused but I'm glad to hear they
have a version that's good enough for daily use even if only by developers
themselves.

